# Gurd's Dry Ginger Ale



## dw3000 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

 I have a 28 oz Gurd's Dry Ginger Ale bottle with paper labels.  "KIK" TRADE MARK REG'D is embossed on the front below the label.  Does anyone have information on this bottle or the brand?  Thanks.


----------



## luckiest (Feb 19, 2012)

It's from quebec, I think gurds was around until the 50s or 60s but kik is more of a 50s to present day company, the overlap would seem to date your bottle


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey thanks.  Any idea on the value of this bottle?  I don't know much about paper labels, but this one seems to be in good condition except for that small piece that is missing.


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder... did KIK actually take over Gurd's, or is the label mismatched with the bottle?


----------



## Yvon Poliquin (Jul 12, 2021)

I have this one which has the label painted on .Dug it up in Gatineau, Qc. I ve seen 79$us on Ebay but not sure about pricing.


----------



## Crushy (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi.   Great bottle!   Gurd's is an old company, starting back in 1868.  Kik started in the 1920s.  Both were based in Montreal.   Both were acquired by Orange Crush in the 1940s (Gurd's 1943, Kik 1945) but continued to operate somewhat independently.  They continued making Gurds through the 1960s and Kik was made until the early 1980s.  I haven't seen anything to indicate there was any connection between the companies prior to the acquisition.   I have attached an 1930 ad for Gurds which shows a paper labelled bottle - not the same as yours but some similarities.   As far as I can tell, they went to ACL in the 40's/50's for their standard bottles.   

As for your bottle, I think the Kik bottle just got returned to Gurds and it got cleaned and put on the bottling line.


----------



## Yvon Poliquin (Jul 13, 2021)

Crushy said:


> Hi.   Great bottle!   Gurd's is an old company, starting back in 1868.  Kik started in the 1920s.  Both were based in Montreal.   Both were acquired by Orange Crush in the 1940s (Gurd's 1943, Kik 1945) but continued to operate somewhat independently.  They continued making Gurds through the 1960s and Kik was made until the early 1980s.  I haven't seen anything to indicate there was any connection between the companies prior to the acquisition.   I have attached an 1930 ad for Gurds which shows a paper labelled bottle - not the same as yours but some similarities.   As far as I can tell, they went to ACL in the 40's/50's for their standard bottles.
> 
> As for your bottle, I think the Kik bottle just got returned to Gurds and it got cleaned and put on the bottling line.


Well , I dont know how this works . If we re allowed to sell on this site but I would be willing to sell it to a collector who would truly want it . Would only need to PM me to work out details. Too bad the writing on the back came off while cleaning cause it explained the history . !868 and all.


----------



## Yvon Poliquin (Jul 13, 2021)

This one I m trying hard to get more info on. It is contoured with 13 flat sides , embossed with a 3 IV at the top of a flat front side. Bottom embossed with O D C and a empty diamond .Any thoughts? Btw, all my bottles are dug in Gatineau, Quebec. Sorry about the picture quality.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 13, 2021)

Yvon Poliquin said:


> This one I m trying hard to get more info on. It is contoured with 13 flat sides , embossed with a 3 IV at the top of a flat front side. Bottom embossed with O D C and a empty diamond .Any thoughts? Btw, all my bottles are dug in Gatineau, Quebec. Sorry about the picture quality.


I don't see the quart ACL Gurd's bottles like that very often, doubt it's worth anywhere near $100 though, especially with the label in poor condition.  I suspect it's somewhere in the $1-10 range in that condition.

As for O.D.C., I think these bottles are attributed to the Ottawa Drug Co.


----------



## mrosman (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi dw3000… I might suggest you contact Johnny Dufresne at johncdufresne@gmail.com
Johnny is the largest collector and authority on Quebec soda bottles… he might be interested in your bottle and help you with information….no problem telling him where you got his name..he helped me greatly when I started with Orange Crush… keep us posted. Michael


----------

